# Whining while running?



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear went to the dog park last night, and it was significantly empty. At one point, it was just him and a sweet 3 yr old shiba. They played chase for a while, and the shiba was much quicker than Bear. After about a minute of full bore (not forced) running after the shiba, Bear started whining. He whined for the rest of the run (1.5-2 mins). I couldn't tell if it was a whine out if frustration or a whine because he was hurt. Will a dog stop playing if he is hurt? Should I intervene and put him in a time out for a bit?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am not sure, but I do know most dogs are very stoic when it comes to pain. Was there anything odd about his way of running?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keep*

I would keep a close eye on him and watch how he is doing today with walking, running, stairs. If he whines at all a vet check would be a good idea!
I'm guessing he was whining because he was trying to catch her.
Does he seem to be in any pain when you move his legs?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Last night, he was running a bit slower but his energy level was waning as we had been there for an hour already. He had plenty of rest breaks. Afterwards, i called him over and we looked at his legs. He didn't have any issue with us moving his legs or hip area. He did seem to put more weight on his front legs overall, but that might have been his alert pose. I was a bit concerned because his gait was a little off afterwards, but on the short walk to the car, he was 100% normal. He was whining a little more last night but as soon as my DH came to bed with chewies, he was quiet. We decided to crate him last night to keep his movements as few as possible. I did give him his fish oil last night. This morning he is his normal self. Maybe he overworked the muscles??? Ive decided to keep him cooped up today with minimal running to give his body a chance to recuperate. He's got so many things going on, i feel like pulling my hair out, between the teething and this. 

I just want to wrap him up in bubble wrap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe, as he is still quite young, he pulled a muscle trying to keep up with the Shiba? If it is not a bad pull, he might not limp, but there might be a niggling pain. Should heal up after a day or two of rest, but I would be cautious about letting him run too much for a few days & see how he goes.


----------



## CharlieB3 (Nov 9, 2019)

My dog whined today while chasing a deer. She did not appear hurt in the least nor acted any differently after she came back from chasing the deer, albeit out of breath. She is totally normal tonight. I'm thinking she was just super excited.


----------

